# Armstrong ULTRA 5 TECH 80, Model No. 45647-001 BTUs?



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

There's no way for us to know what size furnace your house needs. Several days ago there was a post from a home owner with a 3000 square foot home who couldn't find a furnace small enough because his home was so well insulated and sealed. My 1000 square foot home on the other hand is 55 years old,average construction and 29K is more then enough down to -20F. 

Look inside the furnace for a sticker that should have the capacity.


----------



## _scott (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry I should have been more clear. The plate that has the information was obscured by a metal box on the inside. Anyhow I was just trying to get around unfastening it to see. I actually just gave in and detached it and it seems that it's 100k BTU in and 80k BTU out. 

Based on what you said about not being able to know, that makes sense. Our upstairs requires electric baseboard heaters to be heated properly in the winter. I guess my next step is to call an HVAC company to give me an idea of what I need to do. Thanks.


----------



## J&Drealty (Mar 23, 2011)

Your first step shoudl be to see abut adding insulation or better windows etc, your ultilities may even havea free ( or nearly) home evaluation deal.


----------

